# $25 50gallon low tech paludarium.



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

Just set it up today, the water hasn't settled yet. 

I'm using organic soil underneath black gravel. The filter, about half the rocks, and all the plants are from the established 10 gallon that is being broken down for this. The fish will go in once the water is stable. 

There is a missouri toad living up top, and hopefully soon, a lot more plants. 

Here's what was there before. 
http://imgur.com/a/zo9MO/layout/horizontal#1

I still need to add a black background.


----------



## ric44 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice look. I like it. What are your plans for fish?


----------



## newt newbie (Dec 16, 2012)

by the looks of that it would be great for amphibians


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

How did you get the "hill" to stay in place?


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

Figured I'd give a quick update now that everything has settled. 









That room is a bit of a mess, but you can see everything in the tank is doing well. Yeah, that's a heat rock in there. No, it isn't plugged in. I just haven't pulled it back out yet. Our furnace died for a day, so I put it in there to help toad stay warm. 

One of my bamboo shoots didn't like the move much and has died, but there are living shoots coming out just below the surface so I haven't pulled it either.


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

> How did you get the "hill" to stay in place?


To answer this question, rocks. Lots of rocks. The soil will compress and shrink down so be ready to add more. I have big rocks for structure, then gravel for filling (plus soil).


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

ric44 said:


> Nice look. I like it. What are your plans for fish?


I have a handfull of ember tetras in there. They're ok, but I just found out a local shop has a decent selection of rasboras and other micro fish. I wish I had seen them first! 

I'm also tempted to put a crayfish in there, but I'm worried about the plants. I've heard they'll shred the plants.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

calebkraft said:


> I'm also tempted to put a crayfish in there, but I'm worried about the plants. I've heard they'll shred the plants.


Yeah, those things are like the drunken sociopathic bulldozers of the aquatic world. It'll shred the plants, level that hill, climb out and shred the land plants, kill your toad, kill the fishes, and probably climb out and die in some corner of your house.

Nice tank though, set up looks good, but I think a crayfish would be a bad choice. :/


----------



## datfish (Sep 6, 2012)

calebkraft said:


> I have a handfull of ember tetras in there. They're ok, but I just found out a local shop has a decent selection of rasboras and other micro fish. I wish I had seen them first!
> 
> I'm also tempted to put a crayfish in there, but I'm worried about the plants. I've heard they'll shred the plants.


You could get a Dwarf Orange Crayfish, they're pretty mellow. Just like a shrimp but a crayfish. I'd advise against a crayfish any larger, mine destroyed every plant, ripped my snail out of its shell, pushed the driftwood into my barb (killing it), then climbed out and decimated my Lucky Bamboos roots, dropped back in and ruined part of my Mangroves roots, then for the final she climbed out crawled around under my bed, onto my bed, and then finally decided I'd be delicious. :icon_lol:

Needless to say she's in an escape proof 32 gallon that's only hardscape.


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome! I love it! It is beautiful.

The other wonderful thing about it is that my husband would love it. He would pick something to live on the land (reptiles, amphibians, insects, arachnids... he loves them all). And I would pick the plants and fish. And then we would both live happily ever after... until his turtle eats my fish. Huh.

Well, maybe I will live my little dream through YOUR paludarium. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

lochaber said:


> Yeah, those things are like the drunken sociopathic bulldozers of the aquatic world. It'll shred the plants, level that hill, climb out and shred the land plants, kill your toad, kill the fishes, and probably climb out and die in some corner of your house.


Ah yes the majestic freshwater crayfish. Will experience more in its life than all the fish in the tank combined!


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

naturelady said:


> Awesome! I love it! It is beautiful.
> 
> The other wonderful thing about it is that my husband would love it. He would pick something to live on the land (reptiles, amphibians, insects, arachnids... he loves them all). And I would pick the plants and fish. And then we would both live happily ever after... until his turtle eats my fish. Huh.
> 
> Well, maybe I will live my little dream through YOUR paludarium. What do you think of that idea?


Newts or fire bellied frogs would be fine and go in and out of the water. Don't get a turtle, they'll wreck it and make a mess. 

A spider seems like it would be fine as would most lizards I guess, though you would probably need more space. If you built enough space in, carolina anoles would probably be fine. I've seen them swim to shore when dropped in water.


----------

